# Outdoor enclosure in South Florida?



## Eryemil (Apr 16, 2016)

So I've been considering buying a wild-caught Tegu from the massive invasive population that seems to have established itself here in Florida and I'm toying with the idea of a custom-built outdoor setup. Seems preferable to a smaller enclosure inside my cold, dehumidified home when they've got close to ideal climate just outside. 

But I've never kept Tegu before and most of the information online seems geared to keeping them inside. So what are the outdoor-specific concerns I should keep in mind? So far I've got:


Potential predation
Burrowing out the enclosure if not raised
Adequate UV exposure depending on the size of the mesh
Hydration and access to water 
Also, I'm wondering what to expect expect from a wild-caught, outside Tegu in terms of adult size. I've read that hibernating Tegu generally don't grow as large as those that are kept inside and not allowed to hibernate—how big is the difference?


----------



## hexxuss (Jul 11, 2016)

There are FWC regulations as well regarding all lizards (indoor or outdoors):
https://www.flrules.org/gateway/RuleNo.asp?title=WILDLIFE AS PERSONAL PETS&ID=68A-6.004

Click on the "View Rule" button & scroll to page 11 where it has "b. Lizards (other than glass lizards)."

I'm building an enclosure myself - using Ty Parks' enclosures as my guideline for it - if you haven't seen his Facebook, there's a lot of really good pictures of what he has for his Monitors/Tegus/etc.


----------



## dpjm (Jul 11, 2016)

That is a very good idea, getting a Florida wild-caught. I would not expect it to get very tame, but that doesn't matter if you don't care about handling it.

Sounds like you want to use a screen top. That would keep out most predators but you're correct that it has a big effect on uv exposure. I have never checked it out outside with the sun, but have measured indoor uv lamps with and without a screen and the difference was huge, even for what seemed like fine mesh. One thing you could do is leave it open during the parts of the day with most uvb, like 11-3 or so, then close it off for the rest of the day and night. Your tegu would definitely get adequate exposure from that plus from what he gets through the screen when it's closed. I would think predtion would be a greater problem at night, not in the middle of the day, unless you have lots of raptors around.


----------



## Walter1 (Jul 11, 2016)

FL WCs tame down as any. 

For surface screen, use 1" hardware cloth= screen with 1" square size.


----------



## Hudson Valley (Aug 16, 2016)

At this time my husband and I are only exploring the possibility of a move to Florida or Texas. The potential for having outdoor enclosures makes living in the South appealing. 

Perhaps those who do have outdoor enclosures would share information on the enclosure used as well as the measures taken to protect against predation. 

Lastly, can the Tegus be maintained outside all year (I realize that would be dependent upon your location). 

Thank you.


----------



## hexxuss (Aug 16, 2016)

This is our enclosure. Metal goes 1.5' into the ground since even tame ones will burrow/dig. Ours is 100% tame.
The FWC requires 6' x 3' - this one is 8' x 8'.
There is a hide (he's sitting on it in this picture) that we are putting a lizard heating pad on to the roof of for cooler nights (the underside).
We used 1" plastic mesh to cover the top (also required by Florida state law).


----------



## Walter1 (Aug 16, 2016)

I'm from southern Florida but presently live in SC-Pennsylvania. My 1.2 spend 8 mo. outside. All from Tegusonly. They have both full sun and full shade with hides. Lethargic and tame. Come winter, they sleep hard.


----------



## Hudson Valley (Aug 17, 2016)

Walter1 and Hexxuss, thank you. I was surprised to learn Tegus can live in enclosures outside in the North (PA) that many months of the year. Given the recent heat wave with high humidity in NY, it would have been nice if the Tegus could have lived outside for a few months. Thank you again.


----------



## Hudson Valley (Aug 18, 2016)

Walter1 said:


> I'm from southern Florida but presently live in SC-Pennsylvania. My 1.2 spend 8 mo. outside. All from Tegusonly. They have both full sun and full shade with hides. Lethargic and tame. Come winter, they sleep hard.


Do your Tegus go into brumation? If so, how do you time their return to indoor enclosures. The answer is probably an obvious one, however, it would be helpful to learn from someone who has experience with this aspect of Tegu care. Thank you.


----------



## Walter1 (Aug 18, 2016)

Timing is variable in that they quit wanting to eat by end of September with less daylight. They spend very little time out of their hide. Enough time for them to clear their digestive tract. When nights are hitting mid-50s F, I bring them inside to total darkness of 57-62F til early April. Spring they spend maybe 2 weeks inside because still too cold to take them out. 

If you're in S. Fl., make sure that they have a hide overca depresion in the ground for the very coldest nights. Could bring them inside on frost nights.


----------



## Hudson Valley (Aug 19, 2016)

Walter1 said:


> Timing is variable in that they quit wanting to eat by end of September with less daylight. They spend very little time out of their hide. Enough time for them to clear their digestive tract. When nights are hitting mid-50s F, I bring them inside to total darkness of 57-62F til early April. Spring they spend maybe 2 weeks inside because still too cold to take them out.
> 
> If you're in S. Fl., make sure that they have a hide overca depresion in the ground for the very coldest nights. Could bring them inside on frost nights.


That information is very helpful. What kind of monitoring would be done when the Tegus are in brumation?


----------



## Walter1 (Aug 19, 2016)

Depends. If in an enclosure with a hide and water bowl and a room that is exposed to natural daylength, nothing. 

If kept in something confinng and in total darkness, rouse every few weeks to see how they are and offer water. 

I would advise the first scenario.


----------



## Hudson Valley (Aug 19, 2016)

Walter1 said:


> Depends. If in an enclosure with a hide and water bowl and a room that is exposed to natural daylength, nothing.
> 
> If kept in something confinng and in total darkness, rouse every few weeks to see how they are and offer water.
> 
> I would advise the first scenario.


Thank you again. What you described is what we do with the Bearded Dragon. He lives inside all year.


----------



## Walter1 (Aug 19, 2016)

Hudson Valley said:


> Thank you again. What you described is what we do with the Bearded Dragon. He live inside all year.


Oh wow, that's neat. 

My tegus are FL WCs, and I did some homework on their geographic range, nearest I could. This approach has worked well for them.


----------



## Hudson Valley (Aug 19, 2016)

Walter1 said:


> Oh wow, that's neat.
> 
> My tegus are FL WCs, and I did some homework on their geographic range, nearest I could. This approach has worked well for them.


Our two boys also came to us through Rodney. They are very docile and have presented absolutely no issues. Based upon our experiences, I would not hesitate to recommend FL WC for those considering adding a Tegu to their life. It was good to help the Tegus and the environment of Florida.


----------



## Hudson Valley (Aug 19, 2016)

Walter1 said:


> Oh wow, that's neat.
> 
> My tegus are FL WCs, and I did some homework on their geographic range, nearest I could. This approach has worked well for them.


If you would, please share what you learned about their geographic range.


----------



## CameronJayBauer (Aug 26, 2016)

hexxuss said:


> There are FWC regulations as well regarding all lizards (indoor or outdoors):
> https://www.flrules.org/gateway/RuleNo.asp?title=WILDLIFE AS PERSONAL PETS&ID=68A-6.004
> 
> Click on the "View Rule" button & scroll to page 11 where it has "b. Lizards (other than glass lizards).
> ...



Jesus, I realize these guidelines are only the bare minimum size for an enclosure to be legally suitable for the lizard.

But this guide states that a 2ft lizard can legally be kept in a 2.5x1x1 cage? Are you kidding me? 
That should be illegal


----------



## hexxuss (Oct 15, 2017)

CameronJayBauer said:


> Jesus, I realize these guidelines are only the bare minimum size for an enclosure to be legally suitable for the lizard.
> 
> But this guide states that a 2ft lizard can legally be kept in a 2.5x1x1 cage? Are you kidding me?
> That should be illegal



Believe it or not, many people actually want to go SMALLER than those requirements (like keeping a full grown bearded dragon is a 20-gallon tank). I've been grateful to their guide on many occasions when it comes to beardies. I can tell the owners that "no, by LAW, you MUST have one that is 36" x 18" x 18", minimum. I agree that a lot of them are insanely small & they don't account for arboreal vs terrestrial at ALL, but we're trying to work with them to change that. =)


----------

